# Erie Pa - Loegering snowblower for ASV/Terex mini skid steer others



## EstateService1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Selling on ebay; might fit others mini skid steers.. with adapters..
http://ebay.us/hekNOp?cmpnId=5338273189


----------



## EstateService1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Lowered price--- Must Sell
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Loegering-...722462?hash=item1f0492e71e:g:HfYAAOSwzQ9drmPk


----------

